# Problème avec l'icône Wifi



## Donovan-88 (25 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur ce forum, je me suis inscrit pour vous demander de l'aide à propos du Wifi de mon iPod Touch 1G (que j'ai eu à noël). Tous d'abord, quand j'ai eu mon iPod, je voyais l'icône du Wifi en haut à gauche de l'heur, et maintenant, je ne le voit plus!! et dans les réglages Wifi, l'iPod ne trouve aucun réseau malgrès la présence de la livebox (Orange) . J'ai beau le mettre à 10 cm de ma livebox, il ne capte rien  
Voici une photo :




Pourtant avant, je voyais l'icône Wifi et je pouvais me connecter à internet et maintenant qu'il n'ai plus la, je ne capte plus rien.

Si ça peut vous aider:
- Ipod Touch 1G avec 8 giga de mémoire
- Itunes 8
- Windows XP
- Le firmware est la version 2.2

Merci de votre aide et bonne soirée!


----------



## Donovan-88 (25 Décembre 2008)

Désoler pour le double post mais j'ai oublier de vous signaler que mon iPod n'est jamais tomber et qu'il est protégé en permanance avec une housse en sylicone.
a+


----------



## Taz33 (25 Décembre 2008)

Question de base : n'as-tu pas désactivé le wifi tout simplement ?


----------



## Donovan-88 (26 Décembre 2008)

Non, j'ai vérifié. Dans réglage, le Wifi est avec la barre bleu et pareille pour "Confirmer l'accès".
Mais pensez vous que sa vienne du capteur Wifi? Mais pourtant, l'iPod  n'est jamais tombée


----------



## Taz33 (26 Décembre 2008)

Tu es en droit de demander un remplacement...


----------



## Donovan-88 (26 Décembre 2008)

J'ai le droit de demander un remplacement de mon iPod avec comme motif : Wifi défectueux ?
Sinon sa peut prendre combien de temps avec la garantit si l'iPod vient de Paris jusque chez moi dans les Vosges ?
a+


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2008)

Donovan-88 a dit:


> J'ai le droit de demander un remplacement de mon iPod avec comme motif : Wifi défectueux ?
> Sinon sa peut prendre combien de temps avec la garantit si l'iPod vient de Paris jusque chez moi dans les Vosges ?
> a+


 
Ca dépend si y'a de la neige!!!

Bon 2 choses...

As-tu essayé d'éteindre puis de rallumer l'iPOD?

Sinon, si cet iPOD est sous garantie, tu appelles le SAV Apple et ils t'indiqueront la procédure pour vérifier qu'il est bien défaillant puis le faire changer.

Ca peut aller très vite (48 heures via UPS apr exemple) même pour accéder au fin fond des Vosges, le transporteur t'apportant une nouvel iPOD et te reprenant l'ancien.


----------



## Donovan-88 (26 Décembre 2008)

J'ai essayer d'éteindre puis de le rallumé, j'ai essayer de restaurer le logiciel et j'ai même supprimer toute les applications que j'ai installer en plus mais sa ne change rien, le Wifi ne revient pas 
Sinon pour l'instant dans les Vosges il n'y à pas encore beaucoup de neige où j'habite :rateau:
a+
Edit : Il viendront chercher l'iPod qui bug en me livrant le nouveau ou il faut que je leur envois celui qui bug ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2008)

Donovan-88 a dit:


> J'ai essayer d'éteindre puis de le rallumé, j'ai essayer de restaurer le logiciel et j'ai même supprimer toute les applications que j'ai installer en plus mais sa ne change rien, le Wifi ne revient pas
> Sinon pour l'instant dans les Vosges il n'y à pas encore beaucoup de neige où j'habite :rateau:
> a+
> Edit : Il viendront chercher l'iPod qui bug en me livrant le nouveau ou il faut que je leur envois celui qui bug ?


 
En principe, ils livrent le nouveau et prennent l'ancien en échange... mais il faut commencer par appeler le SAV Apple.

Au fait, il est toujours sous garantie cet iPOD ?


----------



## Donovan-88 (26 Décembre 2008)

Oui, il est encore garantit pendant 11 mois. Il est neuf.
a+


----------



## tarte en pion ! (26 Décembre 2008)

Essaies de le réassocier à la Livebox, histoire de...


----------



## Donovan-88 (26 Décembre 2008)

Salut, le wifi remarche! Ne me demander pas ce que j'ai fais, je n'en sait rien  J'ai été voir dans les réglages Wifi et j'ai commencer à voir d'autres Livebox que la mienne et plutard j'ai vu ma Livebox apparaître et je me suis connecté mais au début je ne voyais pas l'icône Wifi en haut et plutard je l'ai vu. D'ailleur, je vous écris ce message de mon iPod. A+


----------



## Donovan-88 (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonheur de courte durée  Le Wifi est a nouveau partit :mouais:
Savez-vous pourquoi ?
a+


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2008)

Ton iPOD Touch semble avoir un pb ! un faux contact, une soudure mal faite ou que sais-je encore!

Appelle le SAV Apple pour leur expliquer tes soucis et en obtenir un nouveau.


----------



## Donovan-88 (27 Décembre 2008)

Voila je viens de téléphoner et d'envoyer un e-mail et j'attends une réponse.
Bon Week-end


----------



## Donovan-88 (10 Janvier 2009)

Voila j'ai reçut mon nouvelle iPod Touch hier et apparemment il fonctionne bien 
Donc voila a+


----------

